# Entry of Foreigners with Long Term Visa



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...avKFe1rXk1V6YhqBxqaVMRspcyZJZqwt3F13DKoS8YInI

Chuck


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Perhaps told somewhere in this forum allready? I haven't read all 

"Previously, only Filipinos, their spouse and children"
The last I heared only foreigners, who HAVE long stay visas allready, can get in (if fullfil the other demands)
as spouses with 13 a
and permanent living retired with SRRV
so NOT spouses with tourist visa or balinkbayan.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> so NOT spouses with tourist visa or balinkbayan.


Both foreign husbands and foreign fathers can enter with an embassy-supplied tourist visa


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> Both foreign husbands and foreign fathers can enter with an embassy-supplied tourist visa


Realy? That's NOT a "long stay visa" it's said in news is demanded to have BEFORE entering.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Lunkan said:


> Realy? That's NOT a "long stay visa" it's said in news is demanded to have BEFORE entering.



https://philippineembassy-usa.org/visa/

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It's good that the Philippines is trying to stop the spread of covid to the restbof the world.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bidrod said:


> https://philippineembassy-usa.org/visa/
> 
> Chuck


That don't say same as the news in the Philippines, which say the foreigner have to have a LONG stay visa allready. (I didn't made notes of sourse, because I have no use of it myself, but I saw it 1-2 days ago plus one of my "personal news" from Filipino friends said the same as that news I did read.)

BUT I hope yours is correct because that make more sence, because rather many foreigners with Filipino spouse haven't bother to get more than tourist visa extensions/balinkbayan.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Lunkan said:


> That don't say same as the news in the Philippines, which say the foreigner have to have a LONG stay visa allready. (I didn't made notes of sourse, because I have no use of it myself, but I saw it 1-2 days ago plus one of my "personal news" from Filipino friends said the same as that news I did read.)
> 
> BUT I hope yours is correct because that make more sence, because rather many foreigners with Filipino spouse haven't bother to get more than tourist visa extensions/balinkbayan.


Actually the policy was if you had the long term visa already and spouse/children you could return. What has changed is now if you have a spouse/children you can apply for a 9a. No clarification yet that I have seen for apply for 13a currently in home country.

Chuck


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

bidrod said:


> What has changed is now if you have a spouse/children you can apply for a 9a.


And if it's a permanent change, it means that the 9a 'tourist visa' + birth certificate becomes something like a 'family visa'.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Actually the policy was if you had the long term visa already and spouse/children you could return. What has changed is now if you have a spouse/children you can apply for a 9a. No clarification yet that I have seen for apply for 13a currently in home country.
> 
> Chuck


A neighbor who is married but never had a long term visa got his 9A multiple entry visa today, from the Embassy in San Francisco. All done by courier, only took a week. He had to supply marriage docs, etc.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Actually the policy was if you had the long term visa already and spouse/children you could return. What has changed is now if you have a spouse/children you can apply for a 9a. No clarification yet that I have seen for apply for 13a currently in home country.
> 
> Chuck


London has currently suspended issueing 13a visas And I believe 9a is a single entry not multi entry visa.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> London has currently suspended issueing 13a visas


How can one embassy have a different immigration rule than the others if they're all subject to the same national BI policy?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Shadowman said:


> How can one embassy have a different immigration rule than the others if they're all subject to the same national BI policy?


Why I wouldn't go by the national policy and go by what my country's local Philippine embassy says as that's who you're going to for a visa. I'm sure each has its own rules based on local conditions.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I'm sure each has its own rules based on local conditions.


They can't make up their own rules, it's an embassy following protocols of the Philippines, "local" doesn't apply. Maybe the BI itself decided to reject Londoners, who knows.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Shadowman said:


> They can't make up their own rules, it's an embassy following protocols of the Philippines, "local" doesn't apply. Maybe the BI itself decided to reject Londoners, who knows.


Right, local country rules/requirements as specified by the BI...my implication wasn't clear.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Right, local country rules/requirements as specified by the BI...my implication wasn't clear.


Except we have the national policy here



bidrod said:


> https://philippineembassy-usa.org/visa/


And it doesn't say "except London" or mention any exceptions or even any possible exceptions. 

So if someone was denied it was probably for a personal reason, like they failed to provide documents.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

You guys are all over the place.

During Covid, it might be possible that some Philippines embassies don't do this or that because of restricted staffing, etc. Just like the U.S. Embassy in Manila has limited capabilities right now.

That being said, I think 13A is not being processed at any Philippine Embassies right now, due to temporary Covid measures. You can apply for 13A after you get back to the Philippines, at BI.

To get back to the Philippines, if you are married to a Filipino or have Filipino kids, the embassy will issue you a 9A ONE YEAR MULTIPLE ENTRY visa. Yes, ONE YEAR MULTIPLE. See attached picture.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

DonAndAbby said:


> To get back to the Philippines, if you are married to a Filipino or have Filipino kids, the embassy will issue you a 9A ONE YEAR MULTIPLE ENTRY visa. Yes, ONE YEAR MULTIPLE. See attached picture.


So the big question becomes can you get that _within _the Philippines.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> So the big question becomes can you get that _within _the Philippines.


No.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

DonAndAbby said:


> No.


You work for the BI?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> You work for the BI?


No. I have followed the topic closely even though I have no skin in the game. If you go to BI in the Philippines to renew a tourist visa, they will give you the normal renewal of 1, 2 or 6 months, if you qualify.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Shadowman said:


> You work for the BI?


Welcome to the Philippines where it ain't always what one perceives and then some. While I'm still learning and get angry with what should/could be right and what is right is not necessarily correct but seen by the powers (no idea how they got a job) as a biblical statement "that's how it is sir". unfortunately for me it doesn't wash but as a guest I am powerless. Abide by local doctrines and bite my tongue.

BTW it's always good to have a whinge.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Why I wouldn't go by the national policy and go by what my country's local Philippine embassy says as that's who you're going to for a visa. I'm sure each has its own rules based on local conditions.


It does seem to be De-Centralized. I looked at 3 random Consulates in the US and the DC Embassy. 

I'm here on a 13a. I have a an original marriage certificate in my go bag in case In case i need to return to the US. 

I'll now be adding a Notarized affidavit from the spouse that she is in the Philippines to show upon returning if asked for it. 

DC Embassy
https://philippineembassy-usa.org/public-advisory-on-visa-requirement-for-foreign-spouses-children-parents-of-filipino-nationals/

LA Consulate
https://www.philippineconsulatela.org/

NY Consulate
https://www.newyorkpcg.org/our-services/visa/visa-general-information

Chicago Consulate
Consulate General of the Philippines - Chicago


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> It does seem to be De-Centralized. I looked at 3 random Consulates in the US and the DC Embassy.
> 
> I'm here on a 13a. I have a an original marriage certificate in my go bag in case In case i need to return to the US.
> 
> I'll now be adding a Notarized affidavit from the spouse that she is in the Philippines to show upon returning if asked for it.


The Internet and Electrical bill also have your name and address on it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

There's no mention of the duration of the 9a on the London site. It does say that even with a visa the immigration officer at the port of entry is the final arbiter.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Shadowman said:


> How can one embassy have a different immigration rule than the others if they're all subject to the same national BI policy?


Because this is the Philippines.

If you want consistent application of the rules, go to Germany. lol


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

If I was stuck on a 9a Visa I would be contacting my local in country Philippine Consulate or Embassy and trying to see what they could do for me because for sure nothing seems standardized even though written.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

9a visas issued by the Embassy/Consulate are for 59 days unless the policy has changed.

Chuck


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bidrod said:


> 9a visas issued by the Embassy/Consulate are for 59 days unless the policy has changed.
> 
> Chuck


You are technically correct. The difference now (not sure about pre-Covid) is they offer multiple entry with up to a year of validity. However, each entry is for up to 59 days. Then you have to either extend like a normal tourist visa, or leave and come back. The multiple entry might be handy for some circumstances.

Regular 9A tourist visas with 30 days on arrival are suspended for regular tourism, and Balikbayan is suspended.

However, if you are married to a Filipina, and travelling with or without her, you have to contact an Embassy to get a visa before you leave. When you e-mail them and tell them your situation, they will tell you the requirements to get an advance 9A in lieu of a Balikbayan or the 30 days on arrival 9A.

This is what the SF Embassy offers in their e-mails for 9A.

For nationals of countries with visa agreement with the Philippines: 

1. Single entry valid for three (3) months US$ 30.00

2. Multiple entry valid for six (6) months US$ 60.00 

3. Multiple-entry valid for twelve (12) months US$ 90.00 

I'm not sure, but I think these 9As have always existed in the Embassies, but nobody bothers to use them. If you could get 30 days on arrival and extend to 59 days easily, why bother?

If you need the actual details, e-mail an Embassy.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

DonAndAbby said:


> If you go to BI in the Philippines to renew a tourist visa, they will give you the normal renewal of 1, 2 or 6 months.


That depends on which BI you go to, some give 6 months and some won't. 

You've acknowledged that some foreigners are getting 1 year with the "family visa" (tourist visa + kids birth certificate), so it's definitely possible this is, or will be, an option in the Philippines.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> That depends on which BI you go to, some give 6 months and some won't.
> 
> You've acknowledged that some foreigners are getting 1 year with the "family visa" (tourist visa + kids birth certificate), so it's definitely possible this is, or will be, an option in the Philippines.


Whatever you want to believe is fine with me. I have never heard of the "family visa".

As I said, those 1 year multiple entry visas were probably available long before Covid. If you search "multiple entry visa Philippines" many embassy results will come up such as this one:

https://www.philembassy.no/faq/visa/how-long-is-the-validity-of-the-tourist-visa-that-you-issue

In normal times, there are not many people who will apply for these visas as they get 30 days on arrival. The "family" part you are talking about is because during Covid, while Balikbayan and normal tourist visas are suspended for spouses, a spouse must apply for one of these at an embassy.

Really nothing to do with "so it's definitely possible this is, or will be, an option in the Philippines".


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

DonAndAbby said:


> The "family" part you are talking about is because during Covid


Yes it started because of Covid, and nobody knows when or if it will stop being an option.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

"Multiple entry VISA"
Not so good use of the multiple entry part if having to sit in quarantaine in both countries every time 

but good they give chance to get in for foreigners living there (although only with long stay VISA)
and leting families unite even when the foreigner didn't have long stay VISA.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

PAL website has a good page on entry and other travel requirements. It also looks like they are actually keeping it up to date. (I have lost count of how many other sites are showing details from April and have not been updated since.)

Bookmark this page even if you are not traveling PAL. It has the rules for domestic as well as inbound and outbound international travel.

https://www.philippineairlines.com/en/ph/home/covid-19/travelrules


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> PAL website has a good page on entry and other travel requirements. It also looks like they are actually keeping it up to date. (I have lost count of how many other sites are showing details from April and have not been updated since.)
> 
> Bookmark this page even if you are not traveling PAL. It has the rules for domestic as well as inbound and outbound international travel.
> 
> https://www.philippineairlines.com/en/ph/home/covid-19/travelrules


Nice Rick and just in case it's tough to navigate on some browsers, I copied the page that breaks all this down on a Word doc.


*Eligible Passengers for Travel to the Philippines
The following are allowed to travel and enter the Philippines, Last updated: AUGUST 24, 2020, 9:40 AM:*


Passenger Type	Documentary and Other Requirements
(must be presented upon booking, check-in, and to the Immigration Officer upon arrival in the Philippines)
Filipino nationals	•	Philippine Passport
•	Proof of citizenship
•	Pre-booked quarantine hotel accredited by Tourism and Health Agencies
•	RT-PCR Test (Swab Test) upon arrival in the Philippines (at traveler’s expense)


Non-Filipino/Foreign spouse3 and minor children3 or children with special needs3 of a Filipino national	•	Passport with Philippine entry visa or long-term visa1
•	For spouses: authentic marriage certificate and any other document as proof of nationality of Filipino spouse 
•	For minor children (below 21 years old) and children with special needs (regardless of age): birth certificate and any other document as proof of nationality of Filipino parent 
•	May or may not travel with Filipino spouse/parent. If not traveling with Filipino spouse/parent, the Filipino spouse/parent should be alive and must be in the Philippines during the intended date of travel.
•	Must meet the four (4) conditions of the IATF-EID2


Non-Filipino/Foreign parent3 of a minor Filipino child (below 21 years old) or a child with special needs (regardless of age)	•	Passport with Philippine entry visa or long-term visa1
•	Proof of filiation to the minor Filipino child or child with special needs
•	Proof of citizenship of the minor Filipino child or child with special needs
•	May or may not travel with minor Filipino child or child with special needs. If not traveling with the minor Filipino child or child with special needs, the minor Filipino child or child with special needs should be alive and must be in the Philippines during the intended date of travel.
•	Must meet the four (4) conditions of the IATF-EID2
Accredited foreign government and international organization officials and their dependents	•	Please check with the Philippine Department of Foreign Affairs or contact the Philippine Bureau of Immigration below.
Non-Filipino/Foreign seafarers with 9(c) visa	•	Passport /Seaman’s Book

•	Must meet the four (4) conditions of the IATF-EID2
Non-Filipino/Foreign nationals with an eligible long-term visa3	•	Eligible Visas:
o	Section 13 series visa (Sec. 13; Sec. 13(a); Sec. 13(b); Sec. 13(c); Sec. 13(d); Sec. 13(e); Sec. 13(g))
o	RA 7919 visa
o	EO 324 visa
o	Native Born visa
o	Temporary Resident Visa relative to Section 13 of CA 613, as amended (based on Memorandum Order (MO) No. ADD-01-038/ ADD 02-015)
o	MCL-07-021 Permanent Resident Visa based on Section 13(a) of CA 613 under MO No. MCL-07-021
o	MCL-08-003
o	9E
o	TRV
•	Must meet the four (4) conditions of the IATF-EID2


Notes:


1 If you do not have an existing entry or long-term visa, you must apply and secure one from your country’s Philippine Consulate or at your nearest Philippine Foreign Service Post.


2 Four (4) conditions of the IATF-EID:


•	Must have a valid and existing visa at the time of entry;
•	With pre-booked accredited quarantine facility;
•	With pre-booked COVID-19 testing provider;
•	Subject to the maximum capacity of inbound passengers as set by the National Task Force for COVID-19.

3 The requirements apply to former Filipinos who now belong to any of these passenger types and are not dual citizens.

Please be advised that eligible passengers for travel to the Philippines, including documentary and additional requirements are subject to change. The information above only serve as a guide. For inquiries and latest updates, you may contact the Philippine Bureau of Immigration:

• Telephone: (+632) 8465-2400, (+632) 8524-3769
• Facebook: immigration.helpline.ph, officialbureauofimmigration
• Website: Bureau of Immigration Philippines
• E-mail: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> •	Must meet the four (4) conditions of the IATF-EID2
> 
> 
> 2 Four (4) conditions of the IATF-EID:
> ...


I have no idea how an individual traveler would abide by that 4th condition!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

DonAndAbby said:


> You are technically correct. The difference now (not sure about pre-Covid) is they offer multiple entry with up to a year of validity. However, each entry is for up to 59 days. Then you have to either extend like a normal tourist visa, or leave and come back. The multiple entry might be handy for some circumstances.
> 
> Regular 9A tourist visas with 30 days on arrival are suspended for regular tourism, and Balikbayan is suspended.
> 
> ...


Wow, I am technically correct! The Visa you show states 59 days! Why would someone get that versus the previous 30 day free entry. Probably because they plan on staying for more than 30 days and the cost of $30 is cheaper than applying for the 29 day visa waiver. If he applied for multiply entry(unless only one offered) seems a waste of money unless he plans to leave and return more than twice. It is my understanding the 9a can still be extended to stay up to 36 months. Yes the visa has existed in the Embassies at least since 2010 that I know of.

Chuck


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Shadowman said:


> That depends on which BI you go to, some give 6 months and some won't.
> 
> You've acknowledged that some foreigners are getting 1 year with the "family visa" (tourist visa + kids birth certificate), so it's definitely possible this is, or will be, an option in the Philippines.


Getting a 6 month extension has never been authorized at all BI offices! The BI website has a page that list what actions the different offices can perform. As far as those that will need to convert a BB to a 9a it used to be authorized to extend in 6 months increments until you reach 36 months in country.

They are getting a 9a visa for 59 days not a family visa for 1 yr. They are allowed to enter for 59 days versus the 30 days. Unless something different has been published they should be able to extend for up to 36 months.

Chuck


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

DonAndAbby said:


> I have no idea how an individual traveler would abide by that 4th condition!


The airline will confirm prior to take off. Filipinos get priority.

I have a chat buddy on a different forum who was stuck in Singapore for 9 weeks, going to the airport daily, only to get bumped by a returning OFW.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Why would someone get that versus the previous 30 day free entry. Probably because they plan on staying for more than 30 days and the cost of $30 is cheaper than applying for the 29 day visa waiver.
> 
> Chuck


Assuming no COVID rules and normal tourists are allowed again....

Which 9A method is cheaper depends on one's circumstances. Generally speaking, the $30 Embassy visa is going to cost you time and money to get. Time to visit an Embassy in a downtown location even if you are in an Embassy city. Courier costs and money order costs if you are doing it remotely. If you do the 29 day extension at the airport or at a local BI, it costs about p3030, ~$60.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

DonAndAbby said:


> Assuming no COVID rules and normal tourists are allowed again....
> 
> Which 9A method is cheaper depends on one's circumstances. Generally speaking, the $30 Embassy visa is going to cost you time and money to get. Time to visit an Embassy in a downtown location even if you are in an Embassy city. Courier costs and money order costs if you are doing it remotely. If you do the 29 day extension at the airport or at a local BI, it costs about p3030, ~$60.


Thought this discussion was about the current situation not something in the future. So currently they must procure the 9a(59 days) in advance of arrival , so would the airport BI office be issuing 29 day waivers? I don't think so! Getting the 9a currently is going to entail what ever the cost are. Seems the Chicago Consulate is by mail only according to their website.

Chuck


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Thought this discussion was about the current situation not something in the future. So currently they must procure the 9a(59 days) in advance of arrival , so would the airport BI office be issuing 29 day waivers? I don't think so! Getting the 9a currently is going to entail what ever the cost are. Seems the Chicago Consulate is by mail only according to their website.
> 
> Chuck


Yes, I was wondering why you brought up the 29 day extension that is not available now. I thought you wanted to discuss the pre-covid or post-covid reasons to get the $30 embassy visa. 

Anyway, ignore me. I have covid on the brain, face mask sunburn and face shield dizziness. I'll be better tomorrow.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

London is also only operating by mail. You have to book your hotel ahead of travelling, also the covid test, how do you do that. And if you are bumped from your flight you stand to loose a heap of money. And if you are bumped from your connecting flight, ouch.


----------

